# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  How to gain lucidity from a false awakening

## Noogah

It's happened to us all. We wake up in the morning, and do a routine reality check. We then realize it's a dream! So, we slllllooooooowwwwwwlllllllyyyyyy get out of bed, and then BLAM! We are thrust into reality. This tutorial is how to avoid waking for real, and harnessing the powers of a false awakening.

This method was taken from the saltcube DVD.

Notes:with a false awakenin, "leaving your body" is almost unavoidable.

1. DO NOT MOVE!!! Close your eyes, and relax. 

2. You need to imagine the feeling of floating. Do this with your eyes closed. Begin slowly floating away from your bed. Almost as though you were being pulled away by a UFO's tractor beam. 

3. When you are hovering at the foot of your bed, have the "beam" slowly lower you to the floor. Now open your eyes, and get up. You will probably see your body lying on the bed. If not, that's okay.

5.There is still a chance that you might wake up. It is reccomended that you use the spinning technique now. It should increase your lucidity, transport you OUT of your room, and get rid of that creepy body lying on the bed.

I am working on an induction technique to help induce a false awakening. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Until then, this should help you take advantage of your false awakenings.

----------


## trayden

What is a false awakening?

----------


## panta-rei

A false awakening is waking up in a dream. 

Refer to the DV Dictionary in the future.

----------


## Chewnie91

Isn't a FA already waking up in the dream therefore already making yourself lucid in the dream? Thats how mine are anyway. I just wake up like in my bed, realize im dreaming and walk/fly out of my room

----------


## panta-rei

Sometimes you don't know you are dreaming automatically... FAs can be convincing.

----------


## Chewnie91

> Sometimes you don't know you are dreaming automatically... FAs can be convincing.



Exactly. But then once you a reality check, cant you just skip all the above steps and instantly become lucid?

----------


## panta-rei

That is what is suggested. Every time you wake up, do a reality check. (That is, if FAs are common.)

----------


## Noogah

> Exactly. But then once you a reality check, cant you just skip all the above steps and instantly become lucid?



Thats not my point though. Often times when you do a reality check...(While in bed) You will find that if you move, you will wake in real life. This is to help you seperate without the risk.

I see your point though. Getting up, and then doing a reality check would cut you the trouble.

Oh, and Delphinus I'm a big ghibli fan. I love your signature.  ::D:

----------


## Falsn

Thanks for the info, I need to try it sometime.

----------


## wettDreamer

that sounds like alot of work I usually just close my dream eyes and imagine a new dreamscape as if I was VILDing and it always works

----------


## Darkmatters

Thanks Noogah! Sounds like great advice. I have heard that FAs can often lead quickly to real awakenings (... RA's?   :Cheeky: ). 

It's good to have a lot of alternative methods to choose from... some will work for some people but not others, some might work for you at times but not other times. Plus a lot of people say if they close their dream eyes they'll often wake up.

----------


## frederom

that look like an OBE XD witch are described as the best thing that can ever happen to you^^ In fact when you have a FA it is easier to have OBE you can simply try to move your body without any muscular effort if you feel vibration in some part of your body or all the body that's a sign that your performing an OBE. other wise if you just want to LD visualization is recommended (imagine your room since you are in it and when you have a good picture of it open your eye the dream should be stabilized and you won't wake up)

----------


## ruba

Tomorrow I had a false awakening, and in my false awakening I went back to sleep and then had a LD  :smiley:  It's a kinda dream in a dream, but it "merged" together in one dream once I fell asleep in my FA and I was completely lucid

----------


## wettDreamer

> Tomorrow I had a false awakening, and in my false awakening I went back to sleep and then had a LD  It's a kinda dream in a dream, but it "merged" together in one dream once I fell asleep in my FA and I was completely lucid



teach me how to predict the future

----------

